# Interested in Puglia



## Bobfalcone1 (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi Italy lovers,
I am new to this site and I am interested in connecting with expats living in Puglia.
My wife and I have traveled all over Italy except for Puglia. We are planning a visit for Spring of 2019. Our goal is to find an area of Italy for retirement. We currently live in the US and we travel frequently. We are US citizens but I am also an Italian citizen and we are in process of obtaining Italian citizenship for my wife. 
We are looking forward to obtaining as much information as we can on Puglia. 
Thank you


----------



## orangetokyo (May 15, 2016)

Hi,
I live in Oria, Puglia,
There's a great group of US, UK and Scandinavian expats in Oria and right around it.
You won't be at a loss for other English-speakers...
Stephen


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Just a friendly reminder: so long as one of you has Italian citizenship (and you are legally married and intend to stay that way), there is no compelling reason for the other to do so as well. And, depending on the non-Italian spouse's personal income, there may be very good reasons for him/her to *not* obtain Italian citizenship.


----------

